# New musical discoveries!



## Ravellian

Post here any piece you have discovered recently that you have really enjoyed. I have recently been getting a little bit into Faure, and discovered this very beautiful little gem:


----------



## toucan

Mussorgsky, the Intermezzo from *Khovanshchina*, known on this CD as _Galitsin's Journey_, and the _Chorus of Priestesses_ from *Salaambo*. _Galitsin's Journey_ would provide a nice ending to a CD featuring Liszt's *From the Cradle to the Grave* and his *Orpheus*; while the Chorus of Priestesses might nicely complement a CD featuring Debussy's *Nocturnes* and Szymanowski's Third Symphony.


















I disclaim all responsibility for Stokowski's conducting:


----------



## tdc

I was trying to get just the nocturne variation that goes from 8:15 to 10:24 in, but nobody on youtube had the variations broken up that way, so here is a big chunk of Britten diversions.


----------



## emiellucifuge

toucan said:


> Mussorgsky, the Intermezzo from *Khovanshchina*, known on this CD as _Galitsin's Journey_, and the _Chorus of Priestesses_ from *Salaambo*. _Galitsin's Journey_ would provide a nice ending to a CD featuring Liszt's *From the Cradle to the Grave* and his *Orpheus*; while the Chorus of Priestesses might nicely complement a CD featuring Debussy's *Nocturnes* and Szymanowski's Third Symphony.


That is such an excellent recording!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

See what you think of this Alfred Schnittke piece. I heard it on the radio but didn't catch the full title and had to hunt for it.


----------



## Pieck

Mozart's SQuintet K. 516 in G minor. I was pretty surprised to like it on first hearing (I'm not Mozart's no. 1 fan)


----------



## LordBlackudder

http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Theme+Of+The+Last+Story/3xAcVK?src=5


----------



## tdc

Here is a lively little gem I recently discovered by Faure:


----------



## toucan

emiellucifuge said:


> That is such an excellent recording!


Yes I believe that's right


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Poulenc's Nocturnes for Piano, particularly this one:






After I get tired of Prokofiev, Poulenc is my next victim.


----------



## World Violist

Today: Debussy's Fantaisie (okay), Bartok's piano concerti (blew my mind), Pierne's piano concerto (pretty darn good first movement), and Brahms' Haydn Variations (very good, though I wonder how much Mitropoulos' conducting and the Minnesota Orchestra's playing had to do with my opinion).


----------



## Weston

LordBlackudder said:


> http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Theme+Of+The+Last+Story/3xAcVK?src=5


I was going to ask what this Grooveshark site was about until I tried to close the window. "Are you sure you want to navigate away from this page?"

Yes, doubly sure now. How arrogant of you to ask!

(Oh, yes, the piece was nice though.)


----------



## the_emptier

Myaskovsky symphony No 27, Franz Schmidt Symphony No 4


----------



## McNick

This Chopin waltz entitled 'Melancholique'. It's quite un-Chopin, if you ask me


----------



## robert

World Violist said:


> Today: Debussy's Fantaisie (okay), Bartok's piano concerti (blew my mind), Pierne's piano concerto (pretty darn good first movement), and Brahms' Haydn Variations (very good, though I wonder how much Mitropoulos' conducting and the Minnesota Orchestra's playing had to do with my opinion).


Which Bartok Piano Concerto? Who is the Pianist??


----------



## Rasa




----------



## Oskaar

I started a new simular thread without seeing this thread... I will post my discoveries here in the future!


----------



## Oskaar

Malipiero, sympohny no 7. Moscow symphony orchestra, Almeida. Kind of dark undertone, with more light variations. For me, wery rewarding listening!


----------



## Pieck

Renaissance, of course I heard some, but now I got it.


----------



## Oskaar

Beethoven piano concerto no 4! 

I say this only önce: Most of classical music is new to me, and even the most recogniced works may be new discoweries! In that way I feal kind of lucky! Hope you can bear up with my ignaorance. But we may be several.

Beethoven have the potential to be my favourite composer. Not listened to much to him, but I will certainly from now till the day I die.


----------



## Oskaar

Concierto fantástico in A minor, Op. 78 Albinez. Very lively work. Got the feeling that he digs something more out of the piano..


----------



## Oskaar

Sorry, I posted too the other thread..May seem very confusing to others Can someone delete the other thread?


----------



## science




----------



## samurai

Beethoven's _7th_ _Symphony_ {most especially that divine second movement} and Dvorak's _9th_ _Symphony_ {"From the New World"}.
I had heard the Dvorak work as a kid and my school orchestra had played it, but I didn't remember just how forceful and spirituallu uplifting {at least for me} it really is. As to the Beethoven, I only just recently heard it for the first time. Even now rapidly approaching my 60th year on this earth, I now realize that I can still be thrilled and lifted by music. It is quite a fantastic feeling!
Thank You, Beethoven and Dvorak.


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor - Sergei Rachmaninoff*

This was a great discovery! despite of all the flavours and colors in the work, and sometimes intensety, it has a very relaxing effect on me


----------



## Oskaar

Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major

You dont get bored listening to this! Suddenly changes and twists, very good use of orchestral posibilities.


----------



## Oskaar

*Joly Braga Santos: Symphony No. 2/ Crossroads*










Listening to this symphony is a great and surprising voyage. Must check out more from this composer.


----------



## Oskaar

*Moritz Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E major*

Such a nice discovery!

From this record:










If you have spotify:


----------



## Pieck

Jadin STrios.









A Mozart contemporary from France. Very different style from the Germans, and very intersting, I think I could say it has a complexity that Mozart and Haydn lack sometimes. Recommended!


----------



## Oskaar

*Medtner - Piano concerto no 3 op 60*

From this double record:










In describing good music I often come up with the same words. Superlatives in the english language is not my strong side. But this work realy start a lot of emotions. Hope you get the chance to listen to this!


----------



## tdc

Dutilleux - Cello Concerto

This is a composer I am looking forward to exploring further...


----------



## Meaghan

oskaar said:


> In describing good music I often come up with the same words.


I know what you mean. In some of my music history classes, we have to write listening logs, and I am always running out of words to describe the music.

As far as deleting the other thread, did you send a message to an admin? They can threads down, or merge them.


----------



## Oskaar

Meaghan said:


> As far as deleting the other thread, did you send a message to an admin? They can threads down, or merge them.


I think it will be forgotten. I will not post there, and I am the most active at the moment I think. Then people wil naturally post at the most used thread.


----------



## Oskaar

*Elgar: Cello Concerto In E Minor Op. 85*

Wonderfully played by my Fellow norwegian Truls Mørk.

On this record.










(by the way..I have short musical memory, so I may discover a work multiple times!)


----------



## Ravellian

I think I have finally "gotten" Mahler's 4th.. The entire symphony really revolves around the incredibly beautiful 20-minute adagio movement. That movement is framed by the playful shorter outer movements, and the first movement can be seen as a kind of "introduction" to the last movement song. The last movement song still seems a bit weird to me, how it keeps changing tempos so quickly..


----------



## Stasou

Earlier today I ran across this recording of Bartók playing his own Suite, op. 14.






Another recording of Bartók's piano playing (just try to ignore the terrible audio):


----------



## Meaghan

Ravellian said:


> I think I have finally "gotten" Mahler's 4th.. The entire symphony really revolves around the incredibly beautiful 20-minute adagio movement. That movement is framed by the playful shorter outer movements, and the first movement can be seen as a kind of "introduction" to the last movement song. The last movement song still seems a bit weird to me, how it keeps changing tempos so quickly..


I love that Adagio so much! At least as much as, and perhaps more than, the more popular Adagietto. But I still don't think I can say I quite "get" the final movement. At least it's not as silly as the 3rd Symphony's boy choir song.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Borshulav Martinu (1890-1959), his six symphonies. Recently bought a 3CD set. Richly tonal orchestral sounds with intricate rhythms. He wrote six symphonies over eleven years from 1942 to 1953, quite late into his career. I already have some of his chamber music, which I thought was fine but the symphonies took me on quite differently, certainly one of the most enjoyable first round of listens of 20th century symphonies from a relatively big name composer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hmmm... well, I just discovered a new _recording_, but not necessarily new music. I'm thrilled about it! 

But it may be new to you all, or... to "Rediscover."  Here's the link:
http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2011/05/10/new-classical-tracks-alexander-glazunov/?refid=0


----------



## Oskaar

*GRECHANINOV-Symphony No. 2, A major, Op. 27*

I find this symphony very nice! Not very dramatic, but well balanced. No 1 was quite boring in my opinion...This is much better!


----------



## Oskaar

*Franck: Sonata for flute and piano*

From this eminent record:










This work have a very relaxing effect on me, but I also find it exiting. Beautifully painting out feelings and moments. Franck is a wonderful composer, as I know him so far.


----------



## Oskaar

*Szymanowski Violin concerto no 1*

Fantastic!


----------



## Stasou

Rasa said:


>


A few months ago I bought Thibaudet's recording of the Mendelssohn concerti along with Variations Sérieuses, op. 54 and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 14, and it's wonderful. I admire his elegance in interpretation.


----------



## Meaghan

Stravinsky's Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra. Completely fantastic! And often hilarious. (I think intentionally so, but I'm not sure.)


----------



## Oskaar

*Paul Dukas: Le Roi Lear*

From this album










Such a wonderful little symphonic work! Overture to shakespears king Lear


----------



## Oskaar

*Glazunov: Raymonda*










Very enjoyable!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^ That is indeed a wonderful discovery! ^


----------



## Oskaar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ^ That is indeed a wonderful discovery! ^


I have put it in my listening que again!

Then I will try this recording


----------



## jaimsilva

I never heard before about Tatiana Shebanova.

* 12 I 1953 Moskwa; + 1 III 2011 Warszawa

Listening now some of her recorded Chopin. She was, unfortunatly, not well-known in the West.

Tatiana Shebanova - Tatiana Shebanova studied with Victor Merzhanov at the Moscow Conservatoire. She graduated in 1976 and remained at the Conservatoire as Merzhanov's assistant for the following ten years.
Ms. Shebanova was awarded at several international music competitions: 
Concertino Praha in Prague (1st Prize, 1969), 
Geneva (1st Prize, 1976), 
Chopin Competition in Warsaw (2nd Prize, Chopin Society Award for best polonaise performance, National Philharmonic Award for best piano concerto performance, 1980) and 
Bösendorfer Empire Grand Prix Competition in Brussels (1st Prize, 1990). 
She also took part in the Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow in 1974.

























enjoy!


----------



## Oskaar

*GILSON: The Sea*

From this record:










Very relaxing! And interresting, I think.


----------



## Oskaar

*Arthur Foote : Sonata for Piano and Violin in G Minor, Op. 20*

Really a gem! And this recording is fantastic!










Peter Basquin


----------



## anshuman

Hi Saw this wonderful thread and thought will post some exciting discoveries. These days listening to Mehul's Complete symphonies.


----------



## jaimsilva

I've listened before Raff's piano, cello and violin concertos. Now I've discovered his 11 symphonies!










Joseph Joachim Raff (May 27, 1822 - June 24 or June 25, 1882) was a German-Swiss composer, teacher and pianist.

"Raff was very prolific, and by the end of his life was one of the best known German composers, though his work is largely forgotten today (only one of his pieces, a cavatina for violin and piano, is performed with any regularity today, sometimes as an encore). He drew influence from a variety of sources - his eleven symphonies, for example, combine the Classical symphonic form, with the Romantic penchant for program music and contrapuntal orchestral writing which harks back to the Baroque. Most of these symphonies carry descriptive titles including In the Forest (No. 3), Lenore (No. 5) and To the Fatherland (No. 1), a very large-scale work lasting around seventy minutes. His last four symphonies make up a quartet of works based on the four seasons." (from wikipedia)


----------



## Taneyev

His string octet is IMHO the best of the 19Th.century after Mendelssohn's.


----------



## jaimsilva

you mean Raff's octet?










yes! it is awesome, terrific!


----------



## jaimsilva

Odnoposoff said:


> His string octet is IMHO the best of the 19Th.century after Mendelssohn's.


My mother language is not english, so I have searched through the net the meaning of _IMHO_ you know what I found? For the same abreviation two different and opposite meanings: 1 - "In My Humble Opinion"; 2 - "In My Highest Opinion" :lol:

Which one you meant? :devil: :lol: (I'm kidding, of course)


----------



## Art Rock

Raff is an excellent composer.

Now listening for the first time in my life to Rachmaninoff's piano trios. Excellent.


----------



## Taneyev

jaimsilva said:


> My mother language is not english, so I have searched through the net the meaning of _IMHO_ you know what I found? For the same abreviation two different and opposite meanings: 1 - "In My Humble Opinion"; 2 - "In My Highest Opinion" :lol:
> 
> Which one you meant? :devil: :lol: (I'm kidding, of course)


Mi mother lenguage is not English neither. And I could have said IMHHO (in my highest humble opinion)


----------



## Vaneyes

Art Rock said:


> Raff is an excellent composer.
> 
> Now listening for the first time in my life to Rachmaninoff's piano trios. Excellent.


I find Raff to be a lightweight composer, carefully following the middle line of nothing extreme. That's IMHNSHO (In my highest not so humble opinion).

I share your enjoyment for Rachmaninov's Piano Trios, especially the Chandos Borodin recording.


----------



## Taneyev

For the 2d.trio, I recommend Kogan-Luzanov-Svetlanov, and the Oistrakh's trio.


----------



## Oskaar

*Korngold: Much Ado about Nothing Op11*

From this record:










Just fenomenal! If I have discovered this before, I appologize... I have a short musical memory, and are not listening to systamaticly...

And the violinconcerto is also fantastic


----------



## Oskaar

Barber, essay one and two. Like mini-symphonies, a lot of adventure packed in in relatively short time. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Oskaar

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24

Beautiful song piece.


----------



## Oskaar

Barber, Violin Concerto, Op. 14. really enjoyed!

I listened to this version:


----------



## Art Rock

Barber is a top 20 composer for me, Knoxville: Summer of 1915 is one of ym all-time favourite compositions.


----------



## Oskaar

Art Rock said:


> Knoxville: Summer of 1915 is one of ym all-time favourite compositions.


I listened to it yesterday, and it was fantastic! Should post it here, but got to tired.


----------



## Oskaar

oskaar said:


> Should post it here, but got to tired.


hehe, I DID post it...


----------



## Oskaar

*Barber: Piano Concerto, Op. 38*

Did not like it at first, but this seem to be a work to melt into... Fantastic variations in mood.

Listening to this version:


----------



## Oskaar

*Samuel Barber: Cello Concerto*

From this album:










I have not heard many cello-concertos, so I have not much to compare with, but this is outstanding!


----------



## Nix

Barber is one of my favorite composers as well (as evidenced by my avatar). The cello concerto is indeed one of the greatest works in the genre, though very underplayed. My favorite is the violin concerto... still have to listen to Knoxville, but I'm getting to it soon! The second essay, piano concerto, and piano sonata are also wonderful.


----------



## jaimsilva

Morton Gould: "Latin American Symphonette"


----------



## Oskaar

*Macdowell, Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor Op. 23*

fantastic piano concerto!


----------



## Oskaar

*Barber; Canzonetta for Oboe*

From this record:










This peace has some longing and seeking, that really appeals to my heart!


----------



## Oskaar

*Barber: Cello Sonata*

Another wonderful work by Barber!

from this record:


----------



## Oskaar

Barber, cello sonata


oskaar said:


> Another wonderful work by Barber!


Another great version:


----------



## Oskaar

*Martinu: Variations on a slovak theme*

From this record:










loveley.. My best way to describe it in english!


----------



## Oskaar

*walton, violin concerto*










A real gem!


----------



## Oskaar

*beethoven, Concerto For Violin & Orchestra In D Major Op.61*

For me this is a wanderful new discovery! For most of you perhaps old news. Beethoven must be well ahead of his time!

Here a very good version.


----------



## Oskaar

Since I am relatively new to classical music, much music will be new explorings to me! But I only post here what I really like!

Mye latest exploring is Korngold; Sonata for violin in D. Very playfull and creative.


----------



## Oskaar

*Zemlinsky; piano trio*

callm,melodious, easy to love!


----------



## jaimsilva

have no idea what kind of adaptation it is... will listen to it later.










"_There is little enough genuine light-hearted fun in music, and the Palladian Ensemble and their guests make the most of their opportunities with verve, virtuosity and varied instrumental colour._ --Gramophone


----------



## Oskaar

*sinding Suite for Violin and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 10*

a great work!


----------



## jaimsilva

Found this:










Debussy, Ravel, Waxman, Hindemith, Casella, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Khachaturian...
by Kondrashine, Kogan, Gilels...

"_Kiril Kondrashin was perhaps the greatest conductor to emerge from the Soviet Union. Trained at the Moscow Conervatory, he led most of the Soviet Union's great orchestras although he is most well-known for his stints at the Bolshoi Theater and as principal conductor of the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra from 1960 to 1976. He defected to the west in 1979 during a tour in Holland. He was immediately named a principal conductor alongside Bernard Haitink to the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

This massive six-disc compilation covers some of the best of Kondrashin's work while behind the iron curtain. It includes no less than four of Prokofiev's major works: the First and Third Piano Concertos, the Second Violin Concerto, and the October Cantata, Op. 74, a work for which he gave the original premiere performance in 1966._"


----------



## Oskaar

*Franck: Symphony In D Minor*

Not a "big" symphony, maybe, but I really like it! Some colorful landscapes are paintet out.

listening to this version:


----------



## Oskaar

*Chausson: Symphony In B Flat Major*

The chausson symphony is even more enjoyable! This is greaut stuff.


----------



## Oskaar

*Mathieu; Trio for violin, cello and piano*

What a nice little pearl!


----------



## Oskaar

*Chausson; Concert for violin, piano and string quartet in D Major Op. 21*

Very nice discovery!


----------



## Oskaar

*Chausson: Piano Quartet*

Chausson have hit a soft spot in my heart! I am sure a lot of you also will enjoy this wanderful piano quartet.

from this record


----------



## Oskaar

*Fauré: Piano Quartet*

Obviously the day for great discoveries!

Piano Quartet N°1 in C minor Op.15


----------



## Oskaar

*Ernest Chausson - String Quartet in C-, Op.35*

from this record










What a wonderful composer!


----------



## Oskaar

Chausson: Piano Trio, Op. 3 . Another fabolos work!


----------



## Oskaar

You must forgive me if I seem manic in posting... It is just that I subscribe on an eminent streaming service, millions of songs and peaces on demand. And I am quite new to classic, and easily get thrilled. And I love to discover.

Spotyfy, the name of the streaming service is not in the US yet. It is all about rights of course. But I have read that it is close! Hope so...it is a very good service, well worth the 14 dollars I pay each month.


----------



## Oskaar

*César Franck: Piano Quintet*

beautiful!

Well, I have to edit this post... The piece is fantastic! Some of the best i ever heard!


----------



## Oskaar

*Lekeu: Sonata in G*

I post a lot today... but the music just comes to me!

This work is another high point this evening.. Beautifully played by Robert Koenig


----------



## Stasou

Wagenaar's Overture de Cyrano Bergerac. I saw this piece performed a few months ago and loved it. Very energetic, Strauss-esque.


----------



## Oskaar

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*

Very enjoyable !


----------



## Oskaar

*Camille Saint-Saens;*

Havanaise

Very good little piece


----------



## jaimsilva

Guillaume Lekeu (1870 - 1894)

Died at 24 yo, he has left some orchestral music, chamber music and vocal works that has to be listened!


----------



## Oskaar

*Bloch: Baal Shem (3 Pictures of Chassidic Life)*

The gem of the evening I think..


----------



## Oskaar

*Walton; Concerto for Violin & Orchestra*

Very exiting work!


----------



## Oskaar

*britten; violin concerto op 15*

easy to get captured by this work.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Cello Concerto in B Minor, Op. 104*

another great discovery!


----------



## jaimsilva

*Bloch: Schelomo*


----------



## Oskaar

*lton ; Cello Concerto*

Took me some listenings to like it, but now..incredible!

it is walton, not lton!


----------



## jaimsilva

Arrangements for Trumpet and Orchestra of the Haydn C Major cello concerto, Hoffmeister D major viola concerto and Mendelssohn D minor violin concerto! Played by the virtuoso Sergei Nakariakov with the Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn under Jörg Faerber.


----------



## jaimsilva

Other curious arrangements of both Mendelssohn Violin concertos, plus Paganini "La campanella" (from his 2nd Violin concerto) , this time for pan flute. Pan flute played by János Bálint on a Hungaroton record.


----------



## mleghorn

oskaar said:


> Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
> 
> Beautiful song piece.


Nothing moves me more than that piece!


----------



## Oskaar

*borodin; String Quartet No. 2 in D major*

lovely! This work containes warmth, virtuosity, and cleverness all the way!

I think my version is good to, but nothing to compare with jet


----------



## Oskaar

*Antonin Dvorak - Sonatina G Major op.100*

I really like Dvorak in small formats. Not so much in big,...the New world symphony is an acception. Not listened to all symphonies dough.

This work is a delight!


----------



## Oskaar

*Antonin Dvorak- Sonata d Minor op. 57*

Another gem!


----------



## jaimsilva

J.C. Bach, Hoffmeister, Telemann Viola concertos plus "Trauermusik" for viola and orchestra:


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak Piano Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 23*

Dvorak in short formate is so wonderful!


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 87*

really an adventourose piece of work! This the hidden dvorak...Hope people are able to find!


----------



## Oskaar

*Joaquín Turina; Círculo, Op. 91, Fantasía para piano, violín y violoncello*

Really a good find!


----------



## Oskaar

*Zilcher; Trio in E minor, Op. 56 for piano, violin and violoncello*

Another great work from the same album.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Trio in E minor, Op. 90: Lento maestoso - Allegro quasi doppio movimento*

I love dvorak, especially in chamber formate.. This work is very appeeling, melody, variations..everything hits me.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Piano Quintet No. 2 In A Major, Op. 81, B. 155*

Hope you get the chanse to listen to this fabulous work!


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak;; Romantic Pieces (4) for Violin and Piano, Op. 75/B 150*

Dvorak at his most intense...Very colourful pieces


----------



## jaimsilva

Trying something new (for me):
Frank Martin concertante works


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Ballad for violin & piano in D minor, B. 139*

Soooo beautiful!

from this record:


----------



## tdc

@ Oskaar - thanks for the Dvorak suggestions. My music collection is in need of more Dvorak chamber music.


----------



## Art Rock

In that case, I'd recommend this ultra-cheap 10CD box of his works for SQ:


----------



## Oskaar

tdc said:


> @ Oskaar - thanks for the Dvorak suggestions. My music collection is in need of more Dvorak chamber music.


Be shure to check out this: Mazurek for violin & piano in E minor, B. 89

Fantastic piece!


----------



## Oskaar

*Igor Ardasev / Ivan Zenaty - Dvorák: Works For Violin & Piano*

I post the whole record here, also... Fantastic pieces, fantastic sound and fantastic performance!


----------



## Oskaar

*Smetana; From the Homeland*

More outstanding czech chamber music!

from this album


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Romance for volin and orchestra op 11*

from this record


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Piano Quintet in A major, B. 155*

Another wonderful work! Dvorak surprises me once again. I knew him from the new world symphony, and some slavonic dances...But he is so much more!


----------



## Oskaar

*Klid / Silent Woods / Waldesruhe / Les Bois Silencieux (From "The Bohemian Forest"),*

A beautiful little piece!

from this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*Herbert; Concerto No. 2 For Cello & Orchestra In E Minor, Op. 30*

Never heard of him before. But this concerto is very fine.

Listening to this version:


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: violin concerto op 53*

This is another fantastic work by dvorak. I find the symphonies rather dull, and uninspired. (but it may be me...I might grow into them) But the well of creativity and fantacy is perfectly shown in this work.Very recommended!

Listening to this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*schumann; violin concerto in d*

So beautiful!


----------



## Oskaar

Dvorak; Piano Quintet in A, Op.81


----------



## Oskaar

Dvorak; Piano Quartet in E flat, Op.87

My clumsy english will not do this work fully respect...


----------



## Oskaar

*Bartok; Divertimento for string orchestra, Sz. 113, BB 118*

Very exiting work!

I listen to this record:


----------



## Oskaar

*Zoltan Kodaly; Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7*

Most mothern works dont appeal to me at once, I have to relisten. But this works hit me at once.. I find the performance exxelent, an that may do it of course.


----------



## Oskaar

*Enescu violin sonata no 3*

It is just fantastic! This work is brilliant, complex and simple at the same time. It just creaps under my skin!

The version should be good, but I have nothing to compare with.


----------



## jaimsilva

just discovered these cello concertos. let's say that Carl Davidoff is not so well known...










Karl Yulievich Davydov (Russian: Карл Юльевич Давыдов), (15 March [O.S. 3 March] 1838 - 26 February [O.S. 14 February] 1889) was a Russian cellist of great renown during his time, and described by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky as the "tsar of cellists". Arensky dedicated his first piano trio to Davydov's memory. He was also a composer, mainly for the cello. (from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Davydov )


----------



## samurai

Lately, I have been really "getting into" the Prokofiev Fifth Symphony; parts of it--especially in the first movement--sound to me like echoes of Shostakovich, one of my favorite composers. Each time I return to listen to this work, I feel as if I am deriving more and more pleasure out of it.


----------



## Oskaar

*carl nielsen violin sonata no 2 op 35*

fabolous! Not big. Not strong. Just fragile and tender, and colorful and "searching" A really good work in my humble opinion.


----------



## Oskaar

I posted to the other simular thread by mistake...I will stick to this one


----------



## Oskaar

*Ropartz; Symphony No. 2*

Very enjoyable!


----------



## Oskaar

*Ropartz: Les Quatuors, Vol. 1- Quartets Nos. 2 and 3*

Fantastic quartets with superb emotional showing. I really recommend these works, and they are brilliantly exposed on this record;


----------



## Art Rock

An interesting alternative take on the Pictures at an Exhibition. Sounds more Russian than the Ravel orchestration. Picked this CD up for 2 euro.


----------



## Oskaar

*Albéric Magnard; Violin Sonata in G Major*

Very nice discovery. The violin is just melting my heart. The work is very melodic, and has a nice romantic feel.

I think this version is very good;










I think I mixed.... This is lekeu! Amazon gave me mixed information..


----------



## jaimsilva




----------



## Oskaar

Albéric Magnard; Violin Sonata in G Major


----------



## Oskaar

*Delius Violin Sonata No. 3*

Just hillarous! The warmth and melodic fantasy on this sonata is outstanding.. I know I use big words, but i lack the words for more detailed description in english... But the work deserves the big words!


----------



## Oskaar

Elgar from the same record! Sonata op 82


----------



## Oskaar

*berkeley violin sonata in d minor op 22*

This is a diomond!


----------



## jaimsilva

Hummel: Piano sonatas


----------



## haydnfan

I recently discovered Bach's Cantata bwv 21, a sublime work! One of the finest I've heard by Bach.


----------



## Oskaar

*Max Bruch; Concerto for clarinet & viola with orchestra, in E minor, Op. 88*

Very beautiful work!


----------



## jaimsilva

Salieri: Requiem


----------



## jaimsilva

Koechlin: The Seven Stars Symphony · Ballade pour piano et orchestre


----------



## samurai

Ralph Vaughan Williams--_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. _Simply beautiful, so evocative of the spirit and holiness, at least for me. Haunting, and yet somehow uplifting at the same time. A wonderful work! This--like _Equinox_ by Coltrane--makes me wonder if I'm mistaken in not believing there is a God after all!


----------



## jaimsilva

Lekeu: Violin Sonata


----------



## Pieck

Tchaikovsky 2nd SQ, and Borodin 1st SQ.
Actually the Borodin is not far behind his 2nd, I'm surprised it's forgotten.


----------



## jaimsilva

have to listen to this (maybe tomorrow)


----------



## jaimsilva

Will listen to this soon: 
Bottesini - Concerto n.2 for Double-bass and orchestra; Duo concertante for Cello, Double-bass and orchestra; Grand Duo concertante for 2 Double-basses and orchestra 
Chopin and Rachmaninov - arrangement of their Cello Sonatas for Double-bass and piano.
Hans Roelofsen is the Double-bassist.


----------



## presto

jaimsilva said:


> Koechlin: The Seven Stars Symphony · Ballade pour piano et orchestre


Love the cover artwork...........no idea what the music's like, lol


----------



## jaimsilva

*Reichenauer*

discovered this record today:










never heard before about his czech composer: Antonín Reichenauer (c. 1694-1730)


----------



## jaimsilva

*Donizetti - Messa da Requiem*


----------



## jaimsilva

*Miaskovsky*


----------



## jaimsilva

*Richter live in Kiev*

for Sviatoslav Richter's fans (as I am!) I found a collections called "Richter Live in Kiev"; the 17 CDs containing the "classic" repertoire of Richter were recorded live in Kiev between 1958 and 1982. Almost all works are solo pieces, there is also Grieg's Piano concerto and Dvorak's Piano quintett (with the Borodin Quartet).

I'll have some hours of good piano playing!


----------



## jaimsilva

*Hubay Violin Concertos*

Hubay Violin Concertos


----------



## jaimsilva

*Lutoslawski & Schoenberg*

Lutoslawski : Concerto for Symphony Orchestra 
Schoenberg : Symphony Poem 'Pelleas and Melisande'


----------



## jaimsilva

*Bartok ; Eötvös; Kurtág - Viola and orchestra*

to discover: 
Bartok - Viola concerto
Eötvös - Replica for Viola and Orchestra
Kurtág - Movement for Viola and Orchestra

Kim Kashkashian - Viola
Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra
Peter Eötvös - Conductor


----------



## jaimsilva

*you know Isabelle Faust?*

In my opinion the Mahler Chamber Orchestra has a high level quality. Thus I'm very curious to listen to these two works of Brahms: the Violin Concerto and the String Sextet n.2


----------



## Oskaar

*Szymanowski: Violin Concerto no 1 op 35*

Light, but not uninterresting concerto. Very delightful listening.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Romance for volin and orchestra op 11*

Maybe I have discovered this before, but what a wonderful piece!

Same record as abow.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: violin concerto op 53*

May also have been discovered before! Hehe, I have a short musical memory! But I love it!

Same record as abow.


----------



## Oskaar

*schumann; Violin Concerto in D minor (1853) Op. posth*

Great!


----------



## jaimsilva

*Dohnányi*

Erno von Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Song, Symphonic Minutes, Suite


----------



## jaimsilva

*Bomtempo - Symphonies*

João Domingos Bomtempo - Symphonies Nr.1 & 2


----------



## jaimsilva

*Joseph Martin Kraus*

Joseph Martin Kraus was a composer in the classical era who is sometimes referred to as "the Swedish Mozart" (Mozart's life dates are nearly the same as those of Kraus). Kraus was born on June 20, 1756 in Miltenberg am Main, Germany. He moved to Sweden at age 21 and died at the age of 36 on December 15, 1792 in Stockholm. [from wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Martin_Kraus]

Miserere (1773)
Requiem Mass (1775)
motet Stella coeli (1783)


----------



## presto

jaimsilva said:


> Joseph Martin Kraus was a composer in the classical era who is sometimes referred to as "the Swedish Mozart" (Mozart's life dates are nearly the same as those of Kraus). Kraus was born on June 20, 1756 in Miltenberg am Main, Germany. He moved to Sweden at age 21 and died at the age of 36 on December 15, 1792 in Stockholm. [from wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Martin_Kraus]
> 
> Miserere (1773)
> Requiem Mass (1775)
> motet Stella coeli (1783)


What a wonderful composer, I have all the symphonies. Initially I just bought the one CD to see what all the fuss was about, and ended up getting the complete cycle.
Dare I say his symphonies are more interesting than Haydn's.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Albrechtsberger - Music for Entertainment*

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (3 February 1736 - 7 March 1809) was an Austrian musician who originally studied music at Melk Abbey and philosophy at a Benedictine seminary in Vienna and became one of the most learned and skillful contrapuntists of his age. In 1772 he was appointed organist to the court of Vienna, and in 1792 Kapellmeister of St. Stephen's Cathedral. His fame as a theorist attracted to him in the Austrian capital a large number of pupils, some of whom afterwards became eminent musicians. Among these were Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Ignaz Moscheles, Josef Weigl, Ludwig-Wilhelm Tepper de Ferguson, Antonio Casimir Cartellieri, and Ludwig van Beethoven.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Bellini: 8 Symphonies for orchestra*

Bellini: 8 Symphonies 
Orchestra del Teatro Massimo di Palermo under the baton of Diego Dini Ciacci


----------



## Aksel

jaimsilva said:


> Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (3 February 1736 - 7 March 1809) was an Austrian musician who originally studied music at Melk Abbey and philosophy at a Benedictine seminary in Vienna and became one of the most learned and skillful contrapuntists of his age. In 1772 he was appointed organist to the court of Vienna, and in 1792 Kapellmeister of St. Stephen's Cathedral. His fame as a theorist attracted to him in the Austrian capital a large number of pupils, some of whom afterwards became eminent musicians. Among these were Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Ignaz Moscheles, Josef Weigl, Ludwig-Wilhelm Tepper de Ferguson, Antonio Casimir Cartellieri, and Ludwig van Beethoven.


Albrechtsberger's trombone concerto is rather great.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Albrechtsberger - Concertos for Jew's Harp & Mandora*

The Jew's harp is thought to be one of the oldest musical instruments in the world. The instrument is a lamellophone, which is in the category of plucked idiophones: it consists of a flexible metal or bamboo tongue or reed attached to a frame. (from wikipedia)










A mandora is a type of lute.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Telemann: String Concertos*

palyed by Musica Antiqua Köln under Reinhard Goebel


----------



## jaimsilva

*Mozart: Piano Sonatas with freely added accompaniment for a second piano by Grieg*

Mozart: Piano Sonatas with freely added accompaniment for a second piano by Grieg
Piano Sonata in C major, K.545
Fantasia in C minor, K.475
Piano Sonata in F major, K.533+494

played by Elisabeth Leonskaja and Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## jaimsilva

*Brubeck Meets Bach*

The Dave Brubeck Quartet featuring the Bach Collegium Munich in concert in Frankfurt's Alte Oper on 13th November 2004. Brubeck presented a blend of jazz and classical music sometimes swinging, sometimes cool and jazzy. Fugues and the blues, waltzes and ragtime forge a unique alliance.










[I'm curious about this]


----------



## jaimsilva

*Joseph Leopold Eybler - Symphonies 1 & 2*

Joseph Eybler was considered by one of his teachers, Johann Georg Albrechtsberger, to be 'the greatest musical genius in Vienna, second only to Mozart'. Mozart himself also wrote of Eybler in 1790 'A young musician and composer of a quality that is only too rarely found'.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Frdinand Ries concertos*

Ferdinand Ries:
Double horn concerto
Violin concerto
Overtures from two of his operas: "Die Räuberbraut" and "Liska"


----------



## Oskaar

*beethoven - Piano Concerto 5 Emperor*

So relaxing and delightful, still challenging and full of surprises! Beethoven was a trully genius, maybe abow all the other genius`.

This is a good recording, I think..Have not anything to compare with jet.. But collecting good recordings right now on spotify.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Heritage of Beethoven*

Horn and Piano (Marsolais, Jalbert)

Beethoven - Horn Sonata
Czerny - Andante e polacca
Ries - Horn Sonata
Moscheles - Theme varie du Feuillet d'Album de Rossini
Moscheles - Introduction et Rondeau Ecossais


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvořák - Romantic Pieces, Op. 75*

Dvoraks chamber music has a grip on me!


----------



## Oskaar

*Janacek; sonata for violin and piano*

Lovely, sensitive and intense!

Listening to this eccelent record:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Not exactly new, but they are growing on me. 2 full CDS of this stuff. Some of these are quite pleasant. (Discovered through Pandora once again)


----------



## jaimsilva

*Teodorico Pedrini*

Teodorico Pedrini (June 30, 1671 - December 10, 1746) was an Italian priest, missionary, musician and composer. Pedrini was born in Fermo, Italy. He was the founder of the Xizhimen Church in Beijing. He was teacher of music of some Emperor Kangxi's sons and co-author of the first treaty about Western Music theory ever written in Chinese: the LülüZhengyi-Xubian, later included in the Siku Quanshu. (from wikipedia)










European baroque music composed by Teodorico Pedrini at the Chinese Emperor's court where all kinds of European instruments were available and even built.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Grieg, Sibelius, Nielsen - Intimate Voices*

Grieg: String quartet op.27
Nielsen: "At the bier of a young artist"
Sibelius: String quartet op.56 "Intimate voices"

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak; Romance for volin and orchestra op 11*

such a loveley little piece!


----------



## jaimsilva

*Flagstad: Farewell Concert in New York, March 20, 1955*

some Wagner opera arias and the gorgeous "Wesendonck lieder"


----------



## jaimsilva

*Salieri - La Passione di nostro signore Gesu Cristo*

Salieri - La Passione di nostro signore Gesu Cristo

Das Neue Orchester
Cologne Chorus Musicus
Dirigent - Christoph Spering


----------



## jaimsilva

*Albert Huybrechts - Chamber music*

A Belgian composer. Born in Dinant, in 1899. Until he was 16 years old, Albert was forced to study oboe for his living even though he was not interested in it. Later he could enter Brussel Conservatory and has studied under Joseph Jongen, sudden death of his father when he was 21 years old kept him from concentrating on studying music. In 1925, his violin sonata was finally evaluated in the United States and awarded the Coolidge Prize. Moreover, his first string quartet was also awarded the 1st prize at Ojay Valley festival. On 22th February in 1938, he passed away he was only 38 year's old.

(abbreviated text of: http://www.geocities.co.jp/NatureLand/5390/impressionist/huybrechts/english.html










String Quartet No. 1
2 Poems for mezzo soprano and String Quartet
Concertino for cello and piano
String Quartet No. 2


----------



## jaimsilva

*Devienne François (1759-1803) • Le Mozart français (The french Mozart)*










quartets for bassoon and strings


----------



## jaimsilva

*Darius Milhaud by Darius Milhaud*

Darius Milhaud
- Le bœuf sur le toit 
- La création du monde

Orchestre du théâtre des Champs Elysées conducted by Darius Milhaud (recorded in the 50s)


----------



## Sofronitsky




----------



## jaimsilva

*Barber · Korngold · Walton | Violin Concertos*

Barber, Korngold and Walton Violin Concertos 
played by James Ehnes
with the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra
conducted by Bramwell Tovey


----------



## jaimsilva

*Katia and Marielle Labeque - Eric Satie: Music for Piano Four Hands*


----------



## jaimsilva

*Kancheli: Light Sorrow - Mourned by the Wind*

_Giya Kancheli (Georgian: გია ყანჩელი), born 10 August 1935, in Tbilisi, is a Georgian composer resident in Belgium.
In his symphonies, Kancheli's musical language typically consists of slow scraps of minor-mode melody against long, subdued, anguished string discords. These passages are occasionally punctuated with "battle scenes" involving martial brass and percussion. His music post-1990 has become more refined and generally more subdued and nostalgic in character._ [from wikipedia]


----------



## jaimsilva

*Baroque Bohemia & Beyond*

Jiří Antonín Benda (1722-95)
Josef Bárta (1744-87)
František Xaver Richter (1709-89)
Jan Václav Stamic (1714-57)
Jan Křitetel Vaňhal (1739-1813)
František Xaver Dušek (1731-99)
František Xaver Brixi (1732-71)
Antonín Vranický (1761-1820)
Jiří Ignác Línek (1725-1791)
Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818)
Anton Reicha (1770-1836)
Josef Mysliveček (1737-81)
Josef Fiala (1748-1816)
Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799)
Wenzel Kallick (?-1767)
Dominik Joseph Skroup (1766-1830)
Jan Krtitel Neruda (1707-1780)


----------



## jaimsilva

*Giuseppe Ferlendis - Oboe Concertos & Trios*

Giuseppe Ferlendis (1755-1802) was an Italian oboist and composer.

Oboe Concerto 1, F major
Oboe Concerto 2, C major
Oboe Concerto 3, C major
Trio for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 1, D major
Trio for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 2, G major
Trio for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 3, C major
Trio for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 4, B flat major
Trio for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 5, D major
Trio for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 6, A major

Diego Dini-Ciacci (oboe & direction ) - Orchestra Haydn di Bolzano e Trento


----------



## jaimsilva

*Ole Bull - Violin Concertos*

Ole Bornemann Bull (5 February 1810 - 17 August 1880) was a Norwegian violinist and composer.

Saterjentens Sondag (The Herdgirl's Sunday)
Concerto in A major (1834)
Concerto Fantastico (1840)
I Ensomme Stunde (La Melancolie)
La Verbena de San Juan
Et Saterbesog (A Mountain Vision)

[all works for violin and orchestra]

Annar Follesø, violin
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Ole Kristian Ruud, conductor


----------



## jaimsilva

*Johann Wilhelm Wilms - Symphonies*

Johann Wilhelm Wilms (1772-1847)

Wilms was the most important composer in the Amsterdam music world during the first half of the 19th century. Born in Germany two years after Beethoven, he was influenced by the works of Haydn and Mozart.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Gösta Nystroem - symphonies*

Gösta Nystroem (1890-1966) is one of the leading Swedish symphonists of the past century.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Johann Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1839)*

Johann Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1839)
Quintet in F Major for Bassett Horn and Strings, Op.9
Quintet in B flat Major for Clarinet and Strings, Op. 15

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Quintet in A Major Bassett Clarinet and Strings, K 581

Eybler Quartet with Jane Booth


----------



## Oskaar

*Francis Poulenc*

Sonata for oboe & piano, FP 185

very joyful. nicely played!

from this album


----------



## jaimsilva

*Sergey Taneyev: chamber music*

Sergey Taneyev (1856-1915), the so-called Russian Brahms, composed nine string quartets










a piano quintet, two string quintets










four piano trios










[something to listen to]


----------



## Oskaar

*Guillaume Lekeu violin sonata*

fantastic melodious romantic sonata. Glad I found this one.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Druschetzky - Oboe Quartets*

Jiří Družecký (German: Georg Druschetzky - 1745-1819) was a Bohemian composer, oboist, and timpanist.










Besides these Oboes Quartets he composed a quite curious Concerto for 6 timpani and orchestra and other instrumental and orchestral works.


----------



## Oskaar

*Alberic Magnard violin sonata op 13*

beatiful work!


----------



## jaimsilva

*Neukomm - Missa Solemnis Pro Die Acclamationis Johannis VI*

Sigismond Neukomm (1778 - 1858) was an Austrian composer and pianist.

It was in Rio de Janeiro in 1817 that Neukomm composed this monumental mass, designed to celebrate the accession to the throne of Portugal and Brazil, King John VI.


----------



## Oskaar

*saint-saens; Cello Concerto No. 1 in A Minor, Op.33*

just bliss! This work has a beuty, at least for me that is hard to explain in english for a native norwegian


----------



## jaimsilva

*Sviatoslav Richter: The Last Concert with Orchestra*

Wouw! As a Richter fan I'm very glad having found his last concert with orchestra: 03/03/1993 in Japan

Mozart piano concertos n.1, 5 and 18
with Rudolf Barshai conducting the Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Sofronitsky

amazing


----------



## jaimsilva

*Sviatoslav Richter - Out of Later Years*

Six CDs with gorgeous live recordings by the great Sviatoslav Richter: Bach, Brahms, Beethoven, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Ravel, Haydn, Chopin, Debussy (1991-94)


----------



## jaimsilva

*Sviatoslav Richter playing Tchaikovsky solo piano music*

from a recital in Germany in 1983


----------



## Oskaar

Glinka: Life for the Tsar-suite

wonderful!


----------



## Oskaar

*frank martin cello concerto*

very exiting work.

exelent version.


----------



## Oskaar

honegger-cello concerto

this work penetraits my inner center... in a good way


----------



## Oskaar

*milhaud-cello concerto*

everey second is exiting...pure pleasure!


----------



## jaimsilva

*Schubert - Wandererfantasie - arranged for piano and orchestra by Liszt*

Liszt: works arranged for Piano and Orchestra

Wandererfantasie, (Schubert, D760, orch. Liszt)	
Fantasia on a theme from Beethoven's 'Ruins of Athens'
Polonaise brillante, (Weber, Op. 72, orch. Liszt)	
Grand fantaisie symphonique on themes from Berlioz's 'Lélio', S120

Louis Lortie piano
Residentie Orchestra The Hague
George Pehlivanian conductor


----------



## Whistlerguy

Today I am listening to the "Creation" (Haydn) for the very first time. I am still in the first 30 minutes or so of the piece, but I must say that I am very pleased with it, and it's better than I expected.


----------



## Oskaar

poulenc - Trio for Piano, Oboe and Bassoon

Delightful listening!

From this album:


----------



## kv466

Had never heard too much Schubert for myself and luckily I had my uverse 'Light Classical' channel on and what I heard was so great that I had to see the info...I quickly realized that I had indeed heard this but on solo piano...since the info read Schubert Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra, Solti and the London Philharmonic Orchestra, trans. Lizst...well, I assumed I had heard the original composition and was now in the presence of one of the other Franz's wonderul reworkings...I actually found an old Brendelfly cassette I had with this piece which is prolly where I heard it...still, I love the symphonic transcription and am excited at the notion of listening to and finding several different versions looking for my favorite...alas, I am pretty sure there isn't a Wild recording of this out there if not I'm sure it would be the best...this is the one I've heard so far...great interpretion by a piano legend, Jorge Bolet


----------



## Oskaar

*poulenc violin sonata op 119*

tender and calming work
I love the cross between light and easy, and challenging and expressive.

from this album


----------



## Oskaar

*stravinsky Suite italienne (version for violin and piano)*

This must be stravinsky light! But that is ok, since I am in the mood of chamber, and more light music. Symphonies and more heavy stuff comes later.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Chopin Piano concertos*

Oh yes! Another record of Chopin's Piano concertos. This time playes by Barenboim with Andris Nelson (I have to confess: never heard anything about him before) and the Staatskapelle Berlin.

Have to listen to that later.










edit: Andris Nelsons (born 18 November 1978) is a Latvian conductor, currently the principal conductor and music director of the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. (wikipedia)


----------



## jaimsilva

*Christlieb Siegmund Binder (1723-1789)*

Christlieb Siegmund Binder (Dresden, bap. 29 July 1723; Dresden, 1 Jan 1789). German composer.

Concerto per 2 Cembali ré M
Concerto per 2 Cembali fa M

playing: Les Cyclopes
with
Bibiane Lapointe and
Thierry Maeder


----------



## Oskaar

*Janácek: String Quartet No. 1*

intens, and very rewarding!

The album I play Is very good, with martinu quartet


----------



## Oskaar

Dvorak: Serenade for Wind










I love dvoraks chamber works, and this is a good example of his lovely works.


----------



## samurai

@ oskaar, At the rate you're making these discoveries every day, there'll be nothing left for the rest of us! :lol:


----------



## Whistlerguy

Beethoven's Kreutzer sonata is one of the last pieces I am becoming acquainted with.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Antonio Pasculli - "the Paganini of the oboe"*

Antonio Pasculli (October 13, 1842 - February 23, 1924) was an Italian oboist and composer, known as "the Paganini of the oboe".


----------



## jaimsilva

*Norway In Music*

orchestral music from:

Edvard Grieg (15 June 1843 - 4 September 1907)
Ole Bornemann Bull (5 February 1810 - 17 August 1880)
Johannes Hanssen (2 December 1874 - 25 November 1967)
Johan Halvorsen (15 March 1864 - 4 December 1935)
Johan Severin Svendsen (30 September 1840 - 14 June 1911)
Christian August Sinding (11 January 1856 - 3 December 1941)
Geirr Tveitt (19 October 1908 - 1 February 1981)


----------



## Oskaar

Schumann; Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121

warm and beautiful

from this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*schubert-Fantasia for violin & piano in C major ("Sei mir gegrusst!"), D. 934*

very creative!

from this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*szymanowski-Violin Sonata in D minor, Op. 9*

fabulous work!

From this album;


----------



## jaimsilva

*Saint-Saëns · Les sonates pour instruments à vent*

Camille Saint-Saëns:
Sonate pour hautbois et piano op.166
Sonate pour basson et piano op.168
Romance por cor et piano op.36
Cavatine pour trombone ténor op.114
Sonate pour clarinette et piano op.167

Charles Gounod
Petite Symphonie pour 9intruments á vent

Vincent d'Indy
Dances pour 7 intruments à vent

Ensemble a vent Maurice Bourgue


----------



## jaimsilva

*Bottesini - Double bass and Orchestra*

Giovanni Bottesini (1821-1889) - Italian composer, conductor, and a double bass virtuoso.

Duetto for clarinet, bass and Orchestra
Concerto No.2 in B minor
Duo Concertant on themes from Bellini's 'I Puritani'
Grand duo Concertant for two basses and Orchestra

Hans Roelofsen, contrabass
Arnheim Philarmonic Orchestra
Alun Francis, conductor


----------



## jaimsilva

*Adolf Mišek: Sonatas for contrabass and piano*

Adolf Mišek (29 August 1875 - 20 October 1955) was a Czech double bassist and composer of the late romantic era.

Josef Niederhammer - Contrabass
Marialena Fernandes - Piano


----------



## jaimsilva

*more double bass concertos: Vanhal, Dittersdorf, Koussevitzky*

Johann Baptist Vanhal: Concerto for Double Bass in E major
Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf: Sinfonia Concertante in D major
Serge Koussevitzky: Concerto for Double Bass & Orchestra, Op.3

Entcho Radoukanov - double bass
Thomas Sundkvist - viola (for the Sinfonia Concertante)
Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Ronald Zollman - conductor


----------



## Oskaar

*Martinu ; Sonata for flute, violin & piano, H. 254*

Very exiting work. A lot of different moments of pure delight! I feel that martinu use all colours and patterns he have for this formate. Recommended!

From this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*saint saens*

cello concerto no 1

from this album

French Cello Concertos


----------



## Art Rock

What lovely works by a composer I had never even heard of.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Vieuxtemps - Works for Viola and Piano*

in this cd:










"Elégie" for viola and piano
Sonata op.36 for viola and piano
Sonata (unfinished) for viola and piano
and
Fantasia appasionata for violin and orchestra

Therese-Marie Gilissen - viola
Jean-Claude Vanden Eynden - piano
Charles Jongen - violin
Orchestre Symphonique de Liège
Gérard Cartigny - conductor


----------



## jaimsilva

*Schoenberg and Glass*

The Glass Chamber Players

Arnold Schoenberg - Verklaerte Nacht
Philip Glass - String Sextet


----------



## Keychick

Well i seem to be a late bloomer at times?
For me its all Samual Barber right now.
Wow, am i ever impressed with his beautiful writing, big time!
I want to get the box set from Naxos that has the six Orchestral Works all
in one shot, i will give my recording to someone that i think can use it. I think its called paying it forward?
Samual Barber is my new project. And i found it right here, i saw so many Barber disks on the like board
that i just had to see what this was all about?
Now im just starting and cant stop with this composer...


----------



## jaimsilva

*Myaskovsky - Piano sonata no.3*

Myaskovsky: Piano Sonata No.3 in C minor
Shostakovich: Preludes & Fugues No.19, 21, 22
Profofiev: Piano Sonata No.8

Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Live Recording, Grange de Meslay, 1973.


----------



## Xaltotun

I think that a recording of Schoenberg's "Verklärte Nacht" just opened my ears to both chamber music and atonal music, neither of which I have much liked before!

I feel violated! But it feels good, too... and I feel dirty for that! What did you just do, Mr Schoenberg?!?


----------



## jaimsilva

Xaltotun said:


> I think that a recording of Schoenberg's "Verklärte Nacht" just opened my ears to both chamber music and atonal music, neither of which I have much liked before!
> 
> I feel violated! But it feels good, too... and I feel dirty for that! What did you just do, Mr Schoenberg?!?





jaimsilva said:


> The Glass Chamber Players
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg - Verklaerte Nacht
> Philip Glass - String Sextet


I don't know if it was because of my post... But I'm happy you like Schoenberg's "Verklärte Nacht"


----------



## Oskaar

*Richard Strauss; Sonata For Cello And Piano In F Major, Op. 6*

Very atmosfaeric and beautiful work!
Loveley played on this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*Richard Strauss; Romanze für Cello und Orchester in F*

Another beautiful Cello work by Strauss. He seemes to be a master of cello-music in this formate! I have a lot more to discoverer...


----------



## Oskaar

*sammartini; Oboe Concerto In D Minor*

I just love the sound of the oboe! I like the music in different styles and periodes. This is baroque, very well played, and refreshing in beetween my searching for discoveries in more modern music.

This work just playes with my ear!


----------



## Oskaar

*Albinoni; Concerto A 5 In G Minor, Op.9*


----------



## Oskaar

*Lotti; Concerto For Oboe D'amore, Strings And Continuo In A*


----------



## Vesteralen

Keychick said:


> Well i seem to be a late bloomer at times?
> For me its all Samual Barber right now.
> Wow, am i ever impressed with his beautiful writing, big time!
> I want to get the box set from Naxos that has the six Orchestral Works all
> in one shot, i will give my recording to someone that i think can use it. I think its called paying it forward?
> Samual Barber is my new project. And i found it right here, i saw so many Barber disks on the like board
> that i just had to see what this was all about?
> Now im just starting and cant stop with this composer...


Welcome to the Barber fan-club! Or, as an elderly musician I knew back in the 70s used to call him.."Sammy".

The only Barber works I have not really loved are the vocal works.

The First Essay, the First Symphony, the Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto are all on my frequently-played list.


----------



## Oskaar

*Vaughan Williams; Concerto for oboe and strings*

I have sometimes strange dreames about walking through trolly, spooky forests. This work would be the perfect accompagnement to my dreams! Lovely work!


----------



## Oskaar

*Hurnik; Concerto for Oboe, Piano and String Orchestra*

I find this work packed with surprising bends, and a rich colour palette!

Listened to this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 2*

This is amazing...In the shadow, I think of the more famous violin concerto no 1. But maybe an even more delightful listen after a while.

I find this recording very good, but at the time i have nothing to compare with.


----------



## Oskaar

*Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda; Concertino in F Major op. 110 for Oboe & Orchestra*

Delightful! Light and melodious, and very "clever" (in a good way)


----------



## jaimsilva

*Bach - Die Kunst Der Fuge by the Keller Quartet*


----------



## Oskaar

*Moritz Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E major*

Fantastic concerto!


----------



## Oskaar

*Volkmar Andreae: Piano Trio no1*

Very strong, intence and colourful piano trio. in long periodes the violin is more dominant than the piano


----------



## Oskaar

*Volkmar Andreae: Piano Trio op 14*

Also a strong work, the piano slightly more dominant than in op (no) 1. Great discoveries!

This recording , I find it very good, both in performance and sound.


----------



## Oskaar

*Balakirev: Symphony No. 2*

Great symphony!

from this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*Georges Auric: Phèdre*

Majestetic!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I discovered Turntable.fm! I'm so happy for it! It's like this place plus Pandora, in that you share music, and can chat at the same time about it. You discover things from what other people share all the time.


----------



## jaimsilva

*Anne-Sophie Mutter: "Back to the future"*

Anne-Sophie Mutter's ambitious project entitled "Back to the Future" seeks to draw up a musical resumé of the 20th century.

Jean Sibelius (1865 - 1957) - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.47
Krzysztof Penderecki (1933 - ) - Metamorphosen, Konzert für Violine und Orchester Nr. 2
Béla Bartók (1881 - 1945) - Sonata No.2 for violin & piano, Sz.76
Norbert Moret (1921 - 1998 ) - En reve
Béla Bartók (1881 - 1945) - Violin Concerto No.2, Sz.112
Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971) - Concerto en re for violin and Orchestra
Witold Lutoslawski (1913 - 1994) - Partita (for Violin and Orchestra)
Witold Lutoslawski - Chain 2 Dialogue for Violin and Orchestra
Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937) - Tzigane [10:01]
Wolfgang Rihm (1952 - ) - "Gesungene Zeit" 1991/92 - Music for violin and orchestra
Alban Berg (1885 - 1935) - Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"

I've lots of works in this collection to discover!


----------



## Oskaar

*Louis Emmanuel Jadin ; String Quartet No. 2 in F minor*

Very nice and calm quartet!

From this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*duparc; Romance de mignon*

Loveley little piece.

listening here:










Terrible cover.... (only for mp3 I hope...) Looks like the cover to a bad action movie


----------



## Oskaar

*D'indy: Symphonie Sur Un Chant Montagnard Français, Op.25*

Loveley! A work that should be easy to like for a lot of you! Dramatic in one moment, tender in the next. Recomended!

listening here..


----------



## Oskaar

*Enescu; Poème roumain, Op. 1*

Dramatic and majestetic! I love the tention and vibrations!


----------



## jaimsilva

*Mischa Maisky and Sergio Tiempo playing Rachmaninov*

Rachmaninov: Sonata for Cello and Piano
and other works for cello and piano


----------



## Oskaar

*debussy sonata violin piano in g*

great!

From this eminent record:


----------



## Oskaar

*Schumann; Piano Quartet in E flat major Op. 47*

Just beautiful!

from this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*schumann ; Märchenbilder, Op.113*

Wonderful listening!

from this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*schumann; Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor Op.121*

from this album:


----------



## Oskaar

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9*

on this recording...










from very dramatic to very tendre....this symphony contains a lot...Wonderful performance


----------



## Oskaar

*Enescu: Sonata No.3 for Violin & Piano*

fantastic work, great variations in mood, instrunentation ...must be experiened!

listening here


----------



## jaimsilva

*Richter performances (again!)*

Richter interpretation of

Chopin: Scherzi Nos. 1-4
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 & Albumblatter, Op. 124


----------



## Oskaar

*faure Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in A major, Op. 13*

Beautiful work!


----------



## Oskaar

*Faure; Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108*


----------



## Oskaar

*Robert Schumann: Piano Quartet E-flat Major, op. 47*

Schumann is absolutely a favorite,,,

And this work is very good!


----------



## Oskaar

*benoit; Flute Concerto*

This is very joyful, tremendous melodies, small exeptional moments...


----------



## Oskaar

*benoit; Piano concerto*

very nice listening


----------



## Oskaar

*Enescu: String Octet*

Great work! dynamic, and full of great moments


----------



## Sid James

Firstly, the music of *Arnold Bax *has been a kind of "re"-discovery for me lately. I have owned the Naxos recording of his _Symphony #7 _ & the tone poem _Tintagel _for about two years, but in recently getting back to it, I have begun to appreciate this guy's music at a whole new level. I've also gotten into some of his music for the coronation of 1953, as well as similar works by *Walton* & *Bliss*. Walton's_ Facade_, an "entertainment" with narration, is also on the same Eloquence disc, & owning it for the first time has been a joy!

















But to talk more to the topic of this thread, I have "discovered" most of the songs on this compilation of historic recordings of *Kurt Weill's* songs (as well as some of his orchestral music on Naxos under Marin Alsop). He was definitely one of the most versatile & adaptable composers of his time, esp. in his varied works for the stage produced in Weimar Germany to Broadway in the USA & beyond -


----------



## Sid James

Another recent "discovery" has been the music of *Leonard Bernstein* -


----------



## Klavierspieler

I've just been listening to Schumann's Davidsbündlertänze, I love them.


----------

